# Deer Bullet



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Which bullet works best on deer?*​
Nosler Partition617.65%Nosler Ballistic Tip2058.82%Barnes X00.00%Other823.53%


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Please provide insight, experiance, opinions and recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

There are only 2 listed, whats the 3rd?


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Have had great success with the Ballistic Tips!! I have used in in different calibers and it has performed excellent!!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya i had to choose ballistic tips they aork the best for me!


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Out of those listed, I prefer Ballistic Tips, but rather use Accubonds.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Great point, like I said Ballistic Tips have performed well, BUT the Accubonds are outstanding!!!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Shoot em where you are supposed to they all work equally well.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

definatley nosler bt accurate and gets the job done accubonds are also great I think maybe a little over kill on deer but use what ever it takes :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

BT's get the nod for accuracy, and are deadly killers. Having said that, if I knew I would be hunting BIG deer, I would go with a Partition. The Barnes X is a great, accurate bullet, but I have no experience with them on game. For now, I'm sticking with the Accubond (not on the list). Good shooting, Burl


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am new to rifle reloading......

I loaded up some Hornady SST's in 243 and 270, in one of my 270's it is a absolute keeper. 3 shots makng one hole in paper, it was a larger hole, but all were connecting.

Anyone else have experience with Hornaday SST's?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I too would have to go with the Nosler Ballistic Tips. Yes I know some people have had horrible results with them years ago when they were first introduced, and will not even consider them anymore. Well todays Nosler Ballistic Tip is not the same bullet it was when first introduced. They have progressed into a better bullet.

I have mainly used 150gr. .30 Caliber Nosler Ballistic Tips for Deer Hunting in Rifles, and 120gr. 7mm Caliber and 125gr. .30 Caliber Ballistic Tips is Contenders. I have yet to have a bullet failure and have never recovered a bullet in a Deer.

I like the added shok Nosler Ballistic Tips afford. In the area I hunt I want a bullet that will put the Deer down in it's tracks, or a tracking job may be a nightmare. I mainly hunt in the Mud Lake Bottom. This area is comprised of meadows cut out of the high spots, with the surrounding area covered Rice Cane and Bull Rushes. If a wounded Deer makes it into the Rice Cane / Bull Rushes the hunter has his work cut out for him. In my experience a Nosler Ballistic Tip through the rib cage results in massive tissue disruption and a dead deer.

I guess for me I am going to keep using what works for me, and for me that is Nosler Ballistic Tips.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with the use of the Ballistic Tip. I push a 165 gr at 3350 fps and at 200 yards the bullet still performs superbly. I have not had one blow up in the past ten years. Like Sdhandgunner I also like the shock it gives. The Barnes X bullet is deadly, but game always runs a little ways. When hunting in an area with other hunters I don't want a deer to make it over the hill and drop in front of some guy that thinks he killed it. Over the past 40 years I have had that happen a couple times. Most of them knew they didn't get the deer, but sure wanted to claim it. Oh well, just means I get to go for another deer. Never the less, I sure would hate to have it happen with a really nice buck.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Been loading the ballistic tips for 20+ years with stellar results. All bullets will perfor fine if you do your part. None will make up for a sorry shot placement.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

I guess ballistic tips are popular like i said before i think they are the best!  
-Grouse Hunter 8)


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

this will be my tenth year shooting nosler BT's out of my 7MM and all I can say is WOW. I have not had a deer go more than 5 feet after being hit, they are my go to bullet for the deer around my area. If I were going for elk or larger animals I would use X bullets, or accubonds

BUCK


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I used Nosler ballistic tips last year and on 3 of my deer I fond the bullet under the hide on the opposite side. THe bullets came completely apart leaving just the jacket and bits and pieces of lead. Is this normal or did I just get a bad batch. I didn't use a hot load and was shooting a 7x57 mauser. This year I'm using a .300 wsm with ballistic silvertips. Hope they don't come apart like the other ballistic tips. Even with the seperation the bullets still did their job just fine.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Azian,
The first and last sentences of your post said it all. Complete penetration and fragmentation. This is exactly what the Ballistic tips were designed to do, give up all of their energy within the deer. Burl


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Burly1. It's good to know they were performing properly.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

300 mag 120 grain Barnes X at 3525fps screaming knockdown power, incredible hitting power without living a howitzer hole in the animal. One problem that I have had is patterns in some guns


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

Positive comments on Nosler, Barnes, and other premium bullets. I would expect that would be the case.

I have had equally good results with non premium bullets. In my 7x57 AI, my .243, and my .270, I have had success year after year, with Remington Core-lokt and Sierra Game King, and Winchester Power Point bullets.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Nosler partition


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I would consider Sierra Game Kings in the same class as Nosler, etc, just not as well known. Great bullets for the money!


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

for me, its a 168 grain sierria game king, in 308...love em


----------



## BBBOMBSQUADBBB (Sep 30, 2005)

the best bullet ever made is the remington premeir core locked ulta bonded .308. 95% weight retention at 500 yards, and 85% weight retention at 100 yards. mechanically locked core for deep penetration


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Sawyer- What about the 70.00 a box Barrrrrnesssss's that Hayden told us about? Or how'ever you say them! :lol: :wink:

I think any bullet you can put on the "X" is a good one- anything you are consistant and accurate with you should stick to. Bullets are getting to complicated- I'd say just get yourself a round chunk of lead, some powder and you got's a good'en!

Take care Ya'll,

Curtis


----------



## slowhand (Oct 11, 2005)

Reming Core Lokt's.

Does not explode, knocks them down every time, cheap.


----------



## savage99b (Oct 30, 2005)

doing my own reloading my prefered for deer is a 110g hollow point in either .308,.30-30,or 300mag.They make a good all around bullet with different powder loads depending on what and where I'm hunting.savage99b


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i preffer power point and power point plus, they group well and dont blow everthing up when it comes to my doe tag.... they shoot fairly good at long distnaces....droped 5 nice bucks with them in the 6 yrs i have been hunting...only one was shot under 100yds.


----------

